# digging partners in massachusetts



## bigghouse (Oct 2, 2007)

hia everybody i wsa wondering if one of u that live close to essex mass wouldnt mind comin up here like once a month to dig with me[] if no one wants to i will just have to stick with my dad[&o][&o][&o][&o][&o][&o][&o][&o][&o][&o]

 thank ua every body

 anna


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 15, 2007)

hay anna:just saw your thred,why dont you look up a bottel club there has to be one neer you, go on line. whene i lived in N.H. there was a club in manchester,hey thers a littel dump right out side ipswich on rt.133,its right out side of town,under a old falling down shed.checkit out.tis on the right as you leve town...jim


----------



## bigghouse (Nov 2, 2007)

sounds good-i really feel bad for the group i have to go digging in i probably wont b able to fit into the whole or i will get stuck


----------



## delphinis (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Anna
 I live in Salem. Not sure how often I'll be able to get together, but if your interested in digging together sometime i'll let you know when I'm available. I haven't actually "dug" for bottles yet. Most of my finds have been found under wharfs in Gloucester at low tide. Found some that date from the 1890's - 1910. And quite a few coke bottles from the 1940's-1950's and some milk bottles and a few medicines. I wonder where that old dump in ipswich that Jim was talking about is. Is it on the Ipswich/Essex line? Anyway let me know if you're interested in bottle hunting together.

 Anthony


----------



## fcwallace (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Anna, I know you posted your thread last summer, but if you read this I am in Quincy, MA and my wife and I go up to Rowley every Sunday in the Spring/Summer to Todd's Farm Antique Flea Market. We love it up in that area and are seriously thinking of moving up that way in the next year or so. Anyway, I have dug a lot of bottles due to the nature of my work in Hazmat Cleanup, but my wife and I are just starting to go digging on our own on the weekends. We actually just spoke to one of the Antique Store Owners in Essex this past Sunday, who used to dig and she gave us her tips to get started and what and where to look. If you are still interested in finding a digging partner, I would love to meet up one Saturday or Sunday. Thanks!                  Wally


----------



## 69valiant (Jun 14, 2008)

HI 

 My name is Jim and I live in SE Mass.  I've been collecting and digging for a long time and would love to hook up and do some digging this summer.  Email me at jsul77798@hotmail.com and we'll talk some more.  Hope to hear from you soon.

 Jim


----------

